# Cresswell Home Farm, Northumberland, 07.09



## stesh (Jul 7, 2009)

This is close to Cresswell Hall and has an interesting Dovecot Tower, here's the history bit:-

http://www.keystothepast.info/durhamcc/K2P.nsf/K2PDetail?readform&PRN=N11928


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 7, 2009)

nice location good pics too, love places like this.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 7, 2009)

Really liking this, especially the unusual tower/dovecote. Another nice find, Stesh.


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice one. 

I had seen this place on Google Earth and thought it was military! 

Never seen it like this before - the stonework is amazing. Dunno why but it reminds me of 1920's construction for some reason? Very very surprised the place still stands given its location.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow mate I dont know how I havent seen this place before. Looks very nice. Is it near Cresswell Tower?


----------



## Wile-E (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice one mate, been gonna do that one everytime I've passed with the dogs in the mornings - only been *intending* to do it for 2+yrs now and not bothered


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 14, 2009)

Wile-E said:


> Nice one mate, been gonna do that one everytime I've passed with the dogs in the mornings - only been *intending* to do it for 2+yrs now and not bothered



I know that feeling! The amount of places me and Sausage have to do, I reckon we'll still not have done them when we are 90 years old.


----------



## Wile-E (Jul 15, 2009)

I had drove up for a look one morning with Ali and the kids in the car, wasn't sure what the deal was on whether anyone still owned (with their being houses around it)... Take it no-one minds people wandering around?


----------



## stesh (Jul 15, 2009)

It's not far from Cresswell Tower as it's all part of the old estate, on the question if someone would mind you looking around? Don't know, as there was noone to mind when I was there


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice one! I am loving that Dovecote, very unusual.


----------



## havoc (Jul 15, 2009)

WOW! Im Inspired. Flash Earth?

FFS! Why is shit like this allowed????


----------



## Urban Ghost (Jul 15, 2009)

Love the last pic, looks a really cool place.


----------



## cathy (Jul 16, 2009)

Great to see these pics on the site. 
My dad grew up on this farm in the 1920s (when it was one)
I think planning permission is up to restore the barn and turn it into housing.
At least it will be loved again


----------

